# Messy bum, ill?



## Kyutili (Aug 8, 2016)

Just got my budgie from a pet store yesterday. I noticed that my budgies bum is messy. I tried cleaning it but still messy.
I remember that birds that have messy bum are ill. What can i do to help? Does this mean theres no cure?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

When a budgie is first brought home it is terrified and stressed.
This can cause the bird to have more watery droppings.

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome aboard.sounds like your new budgie might be ill or very stressed out.sometimes when getting a new budgie they will be nervous and scared for the first few days to a week.but however since its still messy on its bum.I would probably have a qualified bird vet to check it out to be sure.
You keep help keep it warm by covering 3 sides of its cAge and keep a eye on its stool.

I'm sure our knowledgeable staff will be able to assist better on this.keep its cage cleaned daily.I hope your budgie will recover and be alright soon.we're here if you need us.try to stay calm and read our threads on illnesses and on care for your budgie.

Keep us posted.sending healing and comforting prayers.

Oh wonderful faerybee has already responded and I agree with her completely.Blessings always


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Most new budgies will display this, as you can imagine being taken away from your home will cause stress. Budgies do stress just like all animals. Monitor the situation and please do read the links provided they are a great way to owning a healthy happy budgie.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums  

You've been given great advice so far concerning your new budgie :2thumbs: 

By now, the messiness around the vent should have cleared up about now if it was purely stress related. As he settles in, he will begin to explore more and move around more, as well as gradually play and eat in your presence. 

Always take things at his pace, no matter what. Soon, and with patient and gentle work, I have no doubt he will begin to be more trusting in you. 

During the few weeks of his "settle in time", it's great to have some reading time or just sit by his cage to talk to him or do whatever you have to do as he will get used to your presence :thumbsup:

Be sure to read through all the great resources and links provided by FaeryBee as they will help you to start to learn lots about budgies and the best ways in which to care for them! If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around, and don't forget to share a picture or two of your little one when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

